# Poll: Where did he/she meet him/her?



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If I forget one, click other and post here.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

work
he delivered more than just the bread :/


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I checked
Work or Military Overseas (barracks or in duty)

but did you mean work, like as in an office where he commutes home every night? because that is the type of work where they met. (the two categories didn't seem likely bedfellows)


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Both my husband and I met our EA on World of Warcraft.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Other - "Friends"


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I meant work, office, military. I assumed gaming and work would be the two main environments for infidelity.


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

My WS' dalliances were with work mates. Her boss and others.


----------



## Rainey Okay (May 9, 2012)

I say we all stop working and using the computer


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I checked both work and bar, because he worked with her but she didn't really meet him until one of those happy hour situations one evening.


----------



## frazaled (Jan 20, 2012)

mmmm my so called friend.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gym or exercise class.

Wife met OM at Aerobics Class.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

My CW had some running friends, female. One of their husbands was a predator, serial cheat and heard all the gossip about our marriage not being perfect. (It wasn't bad). He preyed on that, fed my CW what she wanted to hear. I was suspicious, but trusted my CW completely. How foolish was I.


----------



## bdl (May 16, 2012)

Ex's from HS


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

H was working overseas (Asia) for an oilfield company and she was working in the office over there. When she saw he was from Canada she reeled him in!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Well I voted for myself and I voted social network and other. I reconnected with an old HS GF (other) over facebook (social media).


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

H's AP was the daughter of a family friend. H's father and hers were close friends and H and AP knew each other as children, although she is 10 years younger. When she moved home from college she moved in next door to her dad, who we also live near. So, she's a family friend _and_ a neighbor who, through the family history/childhood connection, became a friend of "ours" for a while before their A started.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Every single one (there were six that I know of) could all be traced back to work or friends of co-workers.

Opps... take that back. One was the boyfriend before me she rekindled.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

A coffee house. 

She smiled at him. He smiled back. They continued to run into each other in various local venues and would stop to talk to each other.

Later found out she told him she smiled at him because he reminded her of an ex affair in Virginia who broke off the affair to return to his wife.

She also told him she did not want that affair to end and the man had to change the guest entry pass code on is gated community home because she conintued to try to contact him.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Every single one was from the bars....so now where do I go for a beer?????


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

child event...how sick is that really???


----------



## LittleMiss13 (Mar 7, 2012)

My husband met the other woman through a social networking forum. Started with the forum and then turned into emails, texts, phone calls, and a few meetings with this group. She and a few others were actually invited to a party that we had. To my surprise, he ended up sleeping with her 4 months later. It's been a roller coaster ride - but it does get easier with time (2 1/2 years).


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> child event...how sick is that really???


I agree. One of the recent threads here was about the OM and his wife meeting at soccer games.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I've known the OM all my life, since childhood.

The online women he met on dating sites. The other in a bar/club.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My estranged husband met several of his at the marina. It seems that's a hot place for sugar babies to meet well-off older sugar daddies.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

We all worked together back in the day. She is an old family friend. She was invited to my wedding and I was to hers. Small town they saw each other at the dentist office and sparks hit off then.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Fakebook! Reconnected with old school friend.


----------

